# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  [ بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ....! ]

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لـ الحياهـ لحّن صعب ..

واختصارات مررنا بها وكان علينا كتابتها فقط ..

هنّا دعوه لأقلامكم 

لـ نثر تلك الجمل المسبوقه بـ اختصآر 

ف هيآ لنكمل اختصاراتنا ,,



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

ان لم اعجبك .. فـ انا امنية لغيرك يتمنى ان تتحقق .!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

القلوب الطيبه دائماً بدون اقفال ,,*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 
ان احببت فلتعمل ولتضحي ... وان كنت غير ذلك فاختصر الطريق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

لا تتأمل عيني فإن فيهما من العتاب ما قد يقتلك.!!*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 

انكسرت رؤوس اقلامي ...واكتب اليك برؤوس اصابعي

----------


## علاء سماره

باختصار 

لن أهتم بعد اليوم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

انتهى الالم ,,*

----------


## shams spring

*باختصار 

لا تدع اليأس يحطم ما في قلبك من مشاعر .... والا فأنت مسلوب الارادة ...!!

17-4-1012*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*باختصار 

لن نفهم الحياة مهما كانت تجاربنا مريره 
لانه في بعض الحيان يخذلنا القدر
وتتوقف أحلامنا فجئة دون سابق
أنذار 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

باتت الحقيقة التي عشتها مع طيفه حلم ,,*

----------


## &روان&

باختصار
قولي ماذا تريد؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

هل تكفي كلمة لا حياة دونك ..*

----------


## rand yanal

باختصار .. 

انت لي,, ولو كلفني ذلك حياتي .. !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

بــ اختصــــار 

لنن تتغيّر حتى لو تغيّر الزمن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

انتهت اللعبه*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 

اختصرني ههههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|*


بات مفهومي عنك واضحاً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|*

*الشكوى لغير الله مذله*

----------


## علاء سماره

بختصار 

انا مش زي غيري
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|*

*لا فرق بين قربكـ وبعدكـ فهما وجهان لوجع واحد ..*

----------


## (dodo)

بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|
اقول لك انت لن تربح الا في الخسارة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|*

*متى رح تعملوا تسجيل الدخول ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 

أشعر بأن أيامي ولدت الأمل من جديد 
لتستفيق على صرخات الواقع

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 


ابيش بحلاها ابيش ....زيي انا مابتلاقيش ههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

يا ريتك مقدرني ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|*



*للخذلان ألم بنكهة الموت .!!!*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 
1+1 = 2

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

خلص*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 
أعشق من الروح .. الوفاء

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ...لاتدع روحك تناجيني مرة اخرى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*[ بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ....! ]*
افتقد نفسي ولا احد سواي يفتقدني

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااااار هاي هي القصة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بإختصار ثق بأنّكَ أقْوى منْ هواك*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ...سيكون الاستقرار عما قريب بالنسبة لشخصي

----------


## shams spring

*بإختصار لكـــي تعلم ... أنــا لا انتمي لدولــة الضعف والهزيمة ...!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار 

ان كنتِ على ذمه احدهم فلا تعلقي قلب آخر ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار

بدأ الكذب من طيفك ايضاً ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 

أشتاقك في حضرة الغياب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار 

مللت من الكتابه لك ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ....

تعلمت ان اكون اقوى منك

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 
لا شيء سيوقفني

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار لاتجاريني بكلامك ....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*باختصار ..

بكفي واجبات 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!

هل ذنبنآ اننا وثقنا ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار .. سنبقى هكذا إلى الأبد 
نتأرجح بين هنا وهناك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!* *
هاربه من كل شيء*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ...بدي ارجع زي اول

----------


## &روان&

باختصار هاي هي الحياة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!**
صداقه ،، ثم اهتمام ،، ثم حب ،، ثم إدمآن ،، ثم برود ،، ثم لآ شيء !!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!

عوضوك بغيابي لا تقول اني وحشتكـ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!

أشياء بسيطة وكثير من دعاء .. كفيلة بان تجعل ايامنا سعيده :||*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

نادرون 
جـــداً .. جـــداً .. جـــداً
مـَن أشعـُــر مَعھـــم [ بَ الـراحـهَ ] !*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .
تشرب معاي شاي بنعنع . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

اريدكـ فقط اسعد مني ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
أشتاق لسماع صوتكـ . . 
.
.
.
فقط أنت , اريدك أن تكون بجانبي بإستمرار يا صديقي .*

----------


## &روان&

با اختصار الدنيا شوب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

ليش انا ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

تدري وش اللي في غيابكـ أسويه , , 

أتخيلكـ قدام عيني وأسولف . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار 

لا تسألني من انت  ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ....


سانظر للمستقبل بكل امل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

سأحبكـ اكثر ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
أين أنتم يا سكان منتدى الحصن ,,

----------


## &روان&

باختصار 

الحياة مش جاية على مزاجي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار 

تعبت من تصرفاتي ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .

الأماكن كلها مشتاقه لكـ . .

----------


## &روان&

با ختصار 

ما بسير هيك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

اشتاق لطيفكـ ،،*

----------


## &روان&

*باختصار
بعيوني دمعة وشوق*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

أشتاقكـ يا أنت . . 
.
.
اُريدكـ بجانبي دائماً ,,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*::

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

كل غائب ومعه عذره الا انت معكـ قلبي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

لستً آحآول آلآنتحآر!
فقط : فضولي آشغلني :
( حين آنظرُ للأسفل وآرفع قدمي للفرآآغ )
من سيقول حينهآ وعينآه تذرفٌ
بِـ آلدموع . . !
آرجوك لآ تفعل*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

عِندمَا يَجتَاحك شُعور لاَ تَرغبه ، ،

حَاوره بِ المَنطق ، عَله يَرحل . . | !*

----------


## &روان&

_باختصاااااااااااااااااااااار

انداري

بعين الله_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!


لا شيء يستحق الانتظار الا انت ،،
لأنكـ بإختصار كل الاشياء ،،*

----------


## shams spring

باختصار ... غادرتني كل الذكريات ..!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
افتح التلفزيون الآن على قناة الاردن واحظر برنامج الميزان .

وادعيلي . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار . .

تعبت من الحياة ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
جاي عبالي قالب كيكـ . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

غيابكـ لدقائق يبعثر كياني ,,*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بـ ‘ختصار ..

كونك رفيق دربي فهذه سعادة الحياة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

وطني و غربتي انت ،،*

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار 
والله ملّيـــــــــت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

أتمنى أن تكون لي وحدي . . أعشق وطنكـ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

لهمسكـ حياة اخرى بعيده عن كوكب الارض ،،*

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار الحياة وإن صغرت ففيها الكثيــــــــر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

فديت روحكـ ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .

ممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

ليش الوضع هيكـ ،،*

----------


## totoalharbi

باختصار 
نفسي اذهي الى عالم اكون انا وحدي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!
لن انسى تلكـ اللحظات ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .
أدمنتكـ . .  فلا تحرمني جرعتي .

----------


## إن الله يراك

باختصار.....الصداقةُ بعدَ الحبْ .. نكتةْ تُثيرُ (البكآء)

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

لن تستمر نبضات قلبي إلا لكـ يا انت ،،*

----------


## &روان&

_باختصاااااااااااااااااااااااار

لن أقول
♥ حبيبي لأن الأحباب ♥ قد تتفرق

لن أقول
♥ صديقي لأن الأصدقاء ♥ قد تتنازع
...
لن أقول
♥ رفيقي للأن الطريق ♥ قد تنتهي

♥سأقول روحي ♥

لأن الروح لا تفارق الجسد الا عند ♥ الموت_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

وسـتـبـقـــى ســرّاً يُـســعــدنِـــــي ,,!

وَهُـــم لـاْ يــشــعُــــرونْ*

----------


## إن الله يراك

باختصار ............ لا حياة بدونك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار
 سنبقى كما إتفقنا . . أن نكون

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!!!!

اتقي الله ،، والله عيب عيب*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار :
1 . حبيب 
2 . صديق

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار
 .~.
*|*||
بكَ أرتكبتْ كلّ الحماقات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

باختصار . . 
يا قارص حل عني مشان الله . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

اكتب عنك دائمآآ ولكني لا استطيع ان اخبرهم من انت ،،*

----------


## shams spring

*باختصار ... اعرف الطريق جيدا ... وسأسلكها عندما اريد ..بالوقت الذي اريد ... بالطريقة التي اريد ...!

13/7/2012م
01:02 am*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

باختصار . . 
يا دكتور انا ما بدي .
انا بعرف شو أعمل ومو محتاج لنصيحتكـ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار لدينا مطالب ونريد تنفيذها بأسرق وقت . . 

بدنا المنتدى يكون مثل اول واحسن وكمان انتا يا حسان تكون موجود معنا وبيننا . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.!

ولأن الفـرح يليقُ بوجهك!
أريدكَ دائم البسمة )
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . انت ♥

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار انت غير الناس بتفكيرك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!! 
سَتبقى عيَناك تُربكني .. مَهما اعتَدتُ رُؤَيتها . . . وسَتأسِرُني أبَجديةُ اسَمك في كُلِ مَرة أسمَعُهَا ..♥ ~*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . بكره رمضان . . والحمد لله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ـ ـآإختصصــآر ..!!

لن اكون لغيركـ ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . ادرس عـ الامتحان و عـ السؤال يلي اعطيتكـ اياه . . لانه رح يجي بالامتحان

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار مللت الانتظار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بـ ـآإختصصــآر ..!!

أُريدكَ دَومـآ بقُربِي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
قتلني الاشتياق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار لا شيء سيتغير 


*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .
شكلو النعس مأثر عليكـ . . !!!

.
.
ــ J ــ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.! 

اخبرتهم انكـ تختلف فلا تخذلني ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
انت بعيد كل البعد عني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.! 

أحـنُ لَ نــظـراتـُه التـىِ تَـربـكنـيِ //

----------


## (dodo)

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر 
 ان نهاية التقدير اهانة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

أعيش لحظات الإختناق . . حينما قرأت ذلكـ الكلام . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.! 

اعذرني يا غلآ ،،

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !! 
لآ شيء ، بَعدك ، سَوفَ يرحل أو يَعود ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
كنت بجولة سريعه في ربوع الوطن . . فلقد كان معي أشخاص vip . .
 فأعذرني لأنني لم أتحدث معكـ طويلا . .
وأعذرني لان مكالمتي كانت قصيره . . 
يكفيني أنني سمعت صوتكـ . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !! 
لآ رغبة لي بأي شيء إلا انت ..!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
بدي ألعن ابو القارص . .

----------


## shams spring

باختصار هاي طبيعتي وهاد اسلوبي ...اول عن اخر رح تستوعبوني ....!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...!

كن لي نبضآآ في كل تفاصيلنآ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار .  .  . 

بطارية اللاب توب خلصت . . 

على أمل اللقاء غداً بإذن الله . . 
. 
.
أعشق تفاصيل وجودكـ بعالمي . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
اليوم نتائج التوجيهي والكل على اعصابه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 


اختصر عـ 2 وقسم عـ 3

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو شوي ممل مابعرف ليش

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار خلصت توجيهي

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

باختصار، 
لا تزال تحتلني
عيون!...
.
فأين الحرية
أتكون!...

----------


## &روان&

_باختصاااااااااااار

ما فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي امل
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
بطلت أسافر . . وبطلت من الوظيفه 
وبدي أرجع طبيعي . . أصفالي مخ واهدالي بالي  . . ^_^

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار .. هالمره بدي طخك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،
جنـ ـون أن تبتعد عن الشخـ ـص الذى تُحــب
كى تثبـ ـت له أنه لا يهمـ ـكـ !!

فتجـ ـد أنكـ تثبت لنفسـ ـكـ
أنه كــل همـ ـكـ ..

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااااااااار
         الحياة كلها حادثه في كلمتين ؛ 
أهلآ ... وداعآ !

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ....


لاتدع ملامة نفسك تؤثر عليك يوما

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااار
    لا تضيع وقتك بالركض وراء قلب 
لا يشعر بك ،،
فإن تمهلت ،، وانتظرت ،، وصبرت 
ستجد أن هناك حب ..♥ يركض خلفك ..
فلا تضيعه فهو أولى بحبك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !
هـُنـاك حيـاة رسمتهـَا بِ مُخيلتيِ .. 
أتمنىَ أن أعـيشهــَا معكـ ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
تروح وترجع بالسلامه يا أغلى رفيق . .
.
.
يا ابو حسن . . نايف السبيعي .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بـ ـآإختصصــآر !

كإحتياجي للهوآء,, اريدك

----------


## &روان&

باختصار 

  الالم يعذبني ببطء
والقلم يرتعش بين اناملي
احاول جاهدة ان اكتب
فالكتابة هي الوحيدة التي  المتبقية لي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار انتظرتك طويلا الى ان قتلني الانتظار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بـ ـآإختصصــآر !

آحب الاشخاص الذين لاتغيرهم الحيآه
يبقون كما عرفناهم اول مره
نادرون جدا  ♥

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*باختصار 
تبــكينــــــا ..
ظروف الوقت ..
وحنا في زمن أبكم ..
غموض لف عالمنا وكل الي حوالينا ..

أنا ما أبكي غموض الوقت .. أنا أبكي مرار الهم ..

أنا مدري هي الايام ..؟!
ولا فعل أيادينــــا ..
أنا ماقدر اقول إلا تكفــــى يازمــن ارحــم !!
ترانا يازمــن نضحـــك
وحنا الالــم فينـــا ..؟!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . انتِ 
قمراي في ارضي وسماي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار شديد
غيابك عني طال

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
الجو عندي بارد كثير كثير . . بس عـ فكره رائع جدا واحلى ما فيه دقة العود . .

----------


## shams spring

*باختصاااااااااااااااار .... عزة نفسي فووووق فووووق فوووووووووووووق بالسما*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
وين العصير . .

----------


## shams spring

باختصار بعد الجاتووووو :P

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

ان كــان بـوسعــــي أن أمنحـــك شيئــــاً واحــــداً فـــي هـــذه الحيـــــاة ..ســـأختــــار أن أمنحــك القـــــدرة علــى رؤيــــة نفســـك فــي عيونـــــي .. عندهـــا فقـــط .. ستـــدرك مــــاذا تعنـــــي بـــالنسبــــــة لـــــــي !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

صدقيني لو أبين لكـ غلآآآآآآكـ . .

ما تصدق إذنكـ اللي تسمعه . . 

صدقيني . . صدقيني . . صدقيني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 
منحتني | الثقَة | بك ,

فابتَسم بجرأه حينمآآ يتحدثون عنكـ ,

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
الفيس بوكـ تاعي توقف لمده 24 ساعه . . حتى الفيس بوكـ ضدي . . شو هـــ الحظ !!!

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااااااار
 طولت عنا روح روح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
إشتقت لصوتكـ . . M

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااار

            هبـــــــــــــــــــــلة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار راجع وانت متغير معي كثير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.!
اشتقت النظّر في عينيكـ ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار الحمد لله . . هسا انتهيت من تقسم المبالغ الماليه بكل دقه و امانه و الحمد لله . . وذلك كل حسب حصته من المبلغ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر.!
انت عالمي المجنون ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار غيمت . . هيهيهيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
الحِـمـل ما يشيله إلا الناس الطياب . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
اشتقت لصوته

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!
هناك شي في قلبي يؤلمني ،،

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بإختصار 
الــقــضـــاء عـلــى الـعــدو لـيــس بـاعــدامــه وإنـــمـــا بإبـطـــالـ مـبــادئـــــه .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ..!

حين تحبني جدّاً وَ جدّاً وَ جدّاً . .
سأحبكـ انا الى ما بعد الـ جدّاً

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار مش عارف انام

----------


## علاء سماره

انا محتار.......

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!!

وَ مِنَ الشـَوقِ ما أوجَع القَلب ♥

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
بدي كمان معمول انا ما دخلني

*لانو عن جد زاكي كثير ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!!

لا تفكري بشيء كان مجرد احساس والاحساس يمكن يكذب او صادق ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
ما بضيع بهالدنيا غير صاحب القلب الطيب

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار .....ستذهب وحيدا بدوني

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
الحياة مهما صغرت فان فيها الكثير لتعلمه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
أتمنى ذلك اليوم . . لأجلنا سوياً

----------


## &روان&

باختــــــــــــــــــــصار

    اذا أردت أن تؤلم أحدهم...فأترك له ذكرى سعيده ، وثق تماما أنه عندما يتذكرك ستؤلمه الذكري السعيده أكثر من السيئه بكثير

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ....... ملل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

بعض الإشتيآق يجعلكـ ضعيفآ , تبوح بالتفاصيل الصغيرة للغرباء ،،

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

منـي تزعل ؟ 
لك والله زعل الدنيـــآ كلهـآ ولآمكروووه يمسّك . .{حبيبـي} . . ♥*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*باختصار }~
حروفك .. كلماتك .. تصرفاتك .. هي 
مرآة أخلاقك 
فأحرص على التمعن بها قبل اطلاقها*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

مليت من كل شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 
باختصار ..{ 
.. }{ أبسط الأشياء قد تصنع لنا فرحاً كبيراً 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
بدي قهوه . . والقهوه عنّا خلصت ومحل القهوه مسكر . . فكيف بدي اشتري قهوه وأعملها هون بالمحل .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ....! 

ايحق لي ازعاجكـ كلما اشتقت إليك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
عندنا حالة وفاة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ....! 

علينآ اخفاء مشاعرنآ في بعض الاحيان ،،

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار مافي داعي للكلام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
كيف صحتك اليوم . . ان شاء الله احسن , وكيف صرت بعد النوم . . ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ....!||

لآ عَقلَ يَحكُمْ ؛ حِينمآ تَثورُ نَبضآتُ آلقَلبْ ~ ♥

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار كل الكون لا يوازيك

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار ...................ملان

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار أحتضر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،
في بعض الأوقات تحتاج ألاّ تحتاج أحداً

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصآر أنت لي وليس لي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بإختصار ..
أعلينا أن نسقًطْ مِنْ الدورِ العآشر للخذلآن .. لنقتلهم بدآخلنآ؟!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،
احببتكـ لدرجه انني اتخذتكـ وطنآآ نفيت به نفسي ،

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار لم أمُت بـدونك

----------


## دموع الغصون

بإختصار ..} 

كرهتني كل شي حتى حياتي

----------


## فيروز

بأختصار لا تقترب أبدا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،

الحنين لكـ رواية ما زالت في فصولها الاولى ،،

----------


## shams spring

باختصار ...انت مش انت وانت مشغووووووووووووول ...!!

----------


## فيروز

بـ إختصار أرواحنا معلقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،

بدي ارفع ضغطكـ شوي ،،

----------


## فيروز

بـ اختصار فقدت كرامتي معك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!

كُن بي .. وَ لي .. وَ منيّ .. وَ لأجليْ 

كُن مَعي وَبِقُربِي

----------


## فيروز

بـ أختصار لآ أستطيع تحمل كل شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 

ألف علامة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
تتوسد عقلي 





*

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار لا تلمني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار كل شي واضح

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بإختصار .. حل عني

----------


## فيروز

بـ إختصار لا تبعد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بأختصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــار 
.....{ 
تأتي نسمات الحنين لتعبث في ذكرياتنا 

*

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار وتبقى تدور لـتعرف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار أعشق مداعبة أحلامي بأنامل الأمل 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !! 

 نبرة صوتكـ معنى آآخر للعشق ،،

----------


## الامل القادم

باختصار كم احتاج الى فرحة تجدد الروح في حياتي

----------


## فيروز

بـإختصار أحلامي بـيديك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !! 

انت عنوان قصتي ،،

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار   وما الاحلام الا رسائلٌ الى السماء صاعده

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
تحطمت كل احلامي وطموحاتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر !! 

خيالي مداه انت ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار  . . أغار عليكـ من نسمه الهواء التي تلامس وجنتيكـ ,,

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
سامحني إذا ضايقتكـ بكلامي . .  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## &روان&

باختصار

 انت اجمل لحظات حياتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . شكراً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

راسي يوجعني لا تزيدها عليّآ

----------


## (dodo)

باحتصار الدوام بالجامعةةمو حلو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .! 

مشتاقلكـ وسر الشوق هالمره غريب ،*

----------


## &روان&

_باخثصار

يَ شين كسرت .الخاطر لآ جت بلحظة . فرح ~ 
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
اليوم انتهى بسرعه مش عارف ليش . . !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طاالب خريج جامعي متفوق لم يحظَ بوظيفة في أحد الدول . . 

بعث قصيدةً إلى مدير ديوان الخدمة في أحد الدول يشكو إليه حاله قائلاً:

خريجُ جامعةٍ ببابكَ واقفٌ ......... يرجو الوظيفة هل لديك وظائفُ
حـرقَ السنينَ دراسة وفلافلاً ...........وإذا تبرجزَ فالطعامُ نواشفُ
تقديرهُ الممتازُ يشكو للورى ........فقرَ الجيوبِ و من قراركَ خائفُ

رد عليه مدير ديوان الخدمة قائلاً :

ليسَ المؤهّلُ يا فتى بشهادةٍ ..........غيرُ الوساطةِ كلُّ شيءٍ تالفُ
تقديرُكَ الممتازُ لا يكفي هنا ..........إنَّ الحياةَ معارفٌ و مناسفُ
انقعْ شهادتكَ التي احرزْتَها ....... و اشربْ فإنَّ العلمَ شيءٌ زائفُ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار ،،

تزعجني تلكـ الدقائق التي يغيب بهآ صوتكـ عن مسمعي ،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،
الحديث معك عذب جدًا ، ينبع في داخلي أوطان من الفرح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
حان موعد النوم .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 

صارلي 3 أيام بصلح بالسياره .. والله  إشي مقرف .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــاختصــــار
متعبـــة

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار 

نفسي اشرب قهوة 
 :Icon2:  :Icon2:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

:Icon17: باختصــــــــار ملييييييييي :SnipeR (10): يييييت

----------


## totoalharbi

باختصااااااااار قرفت من الدراسة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار اليوم كتير تعبانة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،،
ظروفكـ هي ذاتهآ ظروفي فلا تتمسكـ بكلمة اعذريني ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار ... ستندم كثيراً

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . ذكريات حلوه مع هدوء عاصف 
*November 20, 2010 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار .. تجري الريح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار ساحن لكل ما يربطني بماضي وذكرياتي مع اهلي عند مفارقتهم

----------


## &روان&

باختصـــــــــــــــــــــــار
الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار ..|~ 
لا تجبر نفسك على احد . دع الأيام تحبره بـ قيمتك

----------


## &روان&

باختصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
  | كل يوم تعيشه هو : هدية من الله ، فلا تضيعه بالقلق من المستقبل أو الحسرة على الماضي ، فقط قل توكلت على الله ' |~

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!
حين انطق حروف اِسمك اَشْعر اَني اَتنفس مَرتين و ينبِض بِ داَخلي أَكثر مِن قلب ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . .
لقد اقترب موعد النوم . .

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااااار

اشتقت للمطر ولكن  المطر يذكرني بك وانا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
H جيبي التلفون لاني بد اروح انام

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــــاختصـــــــــــار
تصبحون على لقائهم...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ،،

الله يسامحكـ ،،*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار لا استطيع البعد عنك ايها المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 
روحي تحتضر 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار ارواحنا متوحدة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــاختصـــــــار
يـــا فــرحة مــا تمــت
 :Icon5:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااااااااااااااار
كل شي صار 
مو بايدي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار الحب اجمل شيء بالدنيا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بإختصار ،
ضلك مثل ما عرفتك ،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار عندي شغل كتير اليوم ومتعاجزة انجزه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار ذاكرتي مشهوهه بك

*

----------


## shams spring

*باختصار ... رهَنتُـك هُنا الى الابد.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ،،

فيْ مَرحلةٍ ما ...
يجـِـبُ أنْ تُـدرِكَ أنَّ بَعضَ النَّـاسِ يُمكنُ أنْ يَبقوا فيْ

[قلبــك] ،
لَـكِـنْ ليـسَ فِيْ [ حيَـاتكْ ]*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار قرفاااااااااااااااااانة

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااااار 

كل عام وانت صديقي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ،،
عندمآ أغآر يؤلمني نبضي كثيرآ !!*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بـــــــــاختصــــــــار احتــــاجك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 
أنانيٌّ قلبي في حبّك
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار شوقي بات يقتلني للمنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كـ عادتي 
اكتئب من لحظات الغروب الخريفية 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بــــــــاختـــصـــار ..... عمــري ما نسيتــكــ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!
صمتك قصه لا يفهمهآآ احد سواي ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 
الألم يعذبني ببطئ


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*باختصار ،، 

حظ كثير حلو*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو حلو كثير بهالشتا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . قسما برب الكون انو الجو ينعس . . جاي عبالي اروح انام شوي .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــاختصار
لا شىءَ لا شيءْ؛ إلا أنتظارٌ مرير .. !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
اعشق المشي تحت المطر . . والضباب أيضاً . .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار بعض الحماقات تفسد البرستيج

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار ،، 
للمطر صوت يشبه بهدوئه صوت احدهم ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الدنيا برد

----------


## shams spring

*باختصار ... ضعفي لا يعني انكساري ..!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
صباحكـ أجمل . .  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ،!!
استطيع تجاوز كل غياباتهم , غيابك فقط !! أتعثر به*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار .. 

الجو برد كثير عنّا باربد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بــــــــــــــاختصـــــــــــار 
لم أعد أبـــــالي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار ،، 

اتمنى انه يتحسن الوضع ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
الجو في الخارج مُغبر . .*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو محير

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــاختصـــار
ذكريات أحدهم ترفض الرحيل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!
أليسَ جميلاً عِندَما تَعلمْ أنّ هُناكَ شَخصٌ لاْ يُرِيدُ اَنْ يفْقِدكْ ..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
رسالة بيضاء . . كـ قلبكـ الصافي . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــاختــصار 

بعﻀﻬﻢ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﺮﺍﻫﻢ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ .. ﺗﺸﻌﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪﻫﻢ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺯﻩ
ﻣﻨﺬ ﺯﻣﻦ ﻃﻮﻳـــــــﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار الحياة بقربه رائعة جدا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــاختصـــار.... خيبــة أمـــل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
سئمت بعده عني

----------


## &روان&

باختصار
صاير الدوام
تي مط مط  من كتر ما هو طويل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار ،،


لسَت حَزينه
ولم احَبّ الحزن يوماً ،، 
بالعكس املك روحا فكاهيہَ عاليہ 
لكن هنآك أوقات تحدث أمور تطفئ 
هذآ آلكون ب اكملہ فِ عيني احداهآآ غيابكـ ،،*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
الجووووووو بارد كتير اليوم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصآر 
وجودك يُغنيني عن كلّ شيء 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . .
الجلسة الهادئة هناااا رائعه جداً . . 

ويستمر مسلسل الرواق والهدوء والرومانسية . . بصحبة إبراهيم .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار
الدنيا بتقرف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصآآر ،، 

متى متى*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير . . 

واللهم شافي كل مريض ..  آمين يا رب .*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو بجنن مع هالشتا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار الدراسة هلكتني 

*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

باختصار , أريد تواصلا مع الأعضاء .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
مشتاقلك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . الشتاء كان رائع معكـ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار .. كلّ الملامح بدأت تتغير 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
كل حياتي صارت اجمل معك

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو ملل بدون شتا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
اشيء بملل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر
اذا لم تغامر من اجل شيء تحبہ ، فاصمت : اذآ خسرتہ!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار يمكن هيك افضل 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

باختصار .
.
.
 ما الحــل؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار  . .
بردان  . . ومشتاق  . . ونعسان*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..!!

اشتاقكـ يا انآآ  ،،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــاختصار.... متى بدنا نخلص

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
أنت فرحي وسعادتي .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار هناك الكثير من التناقضات 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
العالم مليء بالنفاق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

كل شيء يتجمد في الشتآآء 
إلا بعض آلعِطْر.. وَآلحنين .. وَبعَض الآآمنيات ..*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
صوتك بجنن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار 
العصفور طار . .  وراح على المطار*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

غآلباً مآ يكون بذهنىّ .. آشيآء خيآليه

بآلكآد لآ معنىَ لهآ . .

لكن آتمنىْ , آن آعيشهآ يوماً مآ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . .
بدي كاسة ماء . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــاختـــــــصار...
متى النسيان يطرق بابي؟؟!!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار  . . 
كم أنا بحاجة الآن إلى كوب من الشاي الساخن لكي يشعرني بالدفء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

لمّ تكن فيروز تعلم أنها تؤلِم قلوبّ بعضهم وهي تغنِي ب بساطھ أنا لَ حَبيبي ، وحبيبي إلي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 

روحي تحتضر 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!

روحي تحبكـ ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
زهقت وانا استنى بالأيميل . . الصباح رباح 
وبكره نطلع ع الشركة . . بلا ورق بلا زفت .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

باختصـــــــــــار
صــــداع مو راضي يروح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . 
يجيكـ بوجه يضحكـ . . وبالظهر سيف 
يتمنى اليوم تقع قبل باكر . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
الحياة كتير حلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار الجو برد*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو حلو بس فيو برد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

الجو بدو كستناء . .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار : :

كان اليوم حلوووو . . وأكلت حلووو

وكلشي حلووو 

وان شاء الله أيامكم كلها حلوه . .*

----------


## &روان&

باختصار
سنة2013 رح تكون متل سنة2012 واسوأ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بإختصار ..

عندي امل فيهآآ *

----------


## &روان&

باختصار سندويشة الفلافل بتجنن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار  .. 

أنت زوووووء 

ولكـ إهداء خاص مني  ..  اغنيه {{ مجموعة إنسان }}*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو صار بده شتا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*باختصار صار لازمها.....*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

باختصار 
.
.
يجمعني بك الشتاء!...

----------


## &روان&

باختصار 
الشتاء سيتحول الى الشتات

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

باختصار لا تستغربي...
.
فالشتاء باب ابريل!...

حيث ترحل الفراشات

 بعيداً مع الريــح!...

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
ليس دائما يكون الحق علي

----------


## &روان&

باختصار 
الشتاء ادفى من بعض قلوب أحدهم  ............

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار  

سواح 

.................

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

الجو اليوم رائع . .*

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار عندي امتحان ومش دارسله

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااار
لا تُعْطــــي مَشَاعِــــرَكَ بـ [ إســــرَاف ] ..

فرُبَّمَـــا تُهـــدِرُ [ كَرَامَتــــكَ ] ..و أنتَ .. لا تَعْلَـــــم ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
بدي واحد يرافقني بكره على عمان . . ومش ملاقي .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...
كُن مُبتَسِماً وَلو بَلَغَ الأسىَ بِكَ بَحراً*

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااااار
هو بقلبي .. مهما أبتعدنا ♥ !

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار هالسنة مبينة خير على هالدنيا 
والشتاء بجنن كثير

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

باختصار
الجو بجنـــــــن 
♥♥♥♥

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار ...
لنّ آگونْ |!|

قريبه إلآ لـ مِمْن يتلھفٌ { لِـ قربيٌ ♥ }
وسُحقآ لِـ آلبـقيِــہ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار .. 

أصبحت أتقن فن الإختصارات . .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
اصبحت حياتي جميلة بسبب وجوده قربي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار .. 
مللت الإنتظار  . . 

أخبرني . . متى موعد مجيئكـ .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
البرد موووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بـــــــــاختصار 
.
.
.
اتجمـــدت ايدي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . بكفي 
بدي أروح أنام لاني تعبان*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار استيقظ الشرود 



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . لقد سئمت الإنتظار . . 
أحتاج لوظيفه تؤمن مستقبلي .*

----------


## &روان&

باختصاااااااااااااااااار لولا الشسمو كان ما صار هيك

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو زنخ وبايخ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . .
قربت . . ما هي إلا 6 ساعات وتنتهي الحكاية .*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار كبير
تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة كثيييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## &روان&

باختصار ما ضل شي نختصره
:P

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
وبعدين معكووو ما فيه حدا هون . . شو القصة ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..
بعض القُلوب تظل قطْعَة منّا ،
حتّى وَ إن أبعدهَا القَدر عنّا بُعد الأرضِ عن ِ السّمَاء .. !*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . هسا صرت أحسن والحمد لله 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..
بَـ الرَغم مـِن أنَ الفضفضه تُريح القَلب ..
الاَ أنهَا ,, صعبة الخروُج ..!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

وينكـ ,, 
شو تعمل ,,
طمني عنكـ ,,
يا مالكـ*

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااااار ان شاء الله خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . انا فهمت كل إشي .
*

----------


## &روان&

باختصار
انت بتحب حدا   
وفي حدا بحبك
والنصيب  اشي تاني 
سبحان الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . مختفي وينكـ ؟
*

----------


## &روان&

غير متواجد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .. 

وَ أني اُحِبكَ آنتَ ، اقرأها عَلى مهلِكَ : حَرفاً حَرفاً!*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بــــــــاختصـــار
.البوّابة الوحيدة لتحقيق الامآنيَ
سجودگ لمن جعلگ تعيش حتّى هذا اليوم*

----------


## (dodo)

باختصار ..
أنت الوحيد اللي برغبتي وأختياري وأنا اللي أبيع العالم وأشتريك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار قلبي تهشم وروحي ضائعة

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 
الغيوم الصغيره هي التي تبعث العواصف والأمطار   . . *

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بِـ ــآإختصآإر ...|

ضحكتيني من كل قلبي الله يسعدك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

نمت بس 5  ساعات والله ما فيه بعد نوم الليل .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!
اشتاق إليہ بقدر مَ أحببتہ وسأآبقى آحبہ ! بقدر مَ اشتقتُ إليہ وآكثَر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار أحتاج لــ 
ألف غفلة من التذكر
وألفٍ أخرى من التأمل
وألفٍ ثالثة لجمعي حين يبعثرني همسك. 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..

كون بِخَير ؛ مِن أجل روحآ تكرہ أن تَرآكـَ حَزينة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

زهقنا توم وجيري . .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


بإختصار 

قهوتي .......
مغموسة فيها قطع الجراح
لا طعم لا لون ..!!
مجرد إرتشافة لا أكثر

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بــــاختصـــار*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار .. تعب الشوق 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*تعب المشوار . . اغنيه لها رونق وطابع خاص لدي ولدى أحد أصدقائي . .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . .

لم يعد هنالك شي أن نختصره .*

----------


## &روان&

باختصار رح ننسى الماضي ونبلش حياة جديدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار 
الحب كلمتين إهتِمام وبقاء

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .!!
مِن أبسَط مبادِئ الفرَح أن لا تُؤذِي غيرَك.*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار : 

اليوم كان حلووو*

----------


## &روان&

باختصار 
انداري ...........

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..!!
ليس عيباً أن تخطئ .. إنما العيب أن تصر على خطئك.*

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااااااار
تيرشرش

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار بكفي . 
خلو الواحد يعمل اللي عليه .
شغلي وانا أعرف فيه .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بــــــــــــــاختــــصار
.
.
.
ملييييييييييييييت
*

----------


## &روان&

باختصااااااااار
عنا عزومة  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بـــــاختصـــــــــار
.
.
.
افكاري مشوشة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

قادم إلكـ يا ذكرياتي القديمه . 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــــــاختصـــــــــار
.
.
.
تعبت

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار برد ومش برد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بإختصار . . 

أنا آسف . .

وأعتذر لكـ*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر .
 أريـــدگ أن تَعــــرِف
أن العَالـــــم الذيّ يُسعـــــدنـــــيّ
ھٓــــــو أنـــــت ..
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصار 
الدنيا اليوم جوها شوب وصيف العادة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بإختصار . . بكفي قوم اتعشى بلا تأخير لأنو العشاء على الأرض  .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
باختصار .. مافيني اتحمل اكتر من هيك

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..

عندما أهتم لأمرك،
لحزنك، لهمك،
ليس لأنه واجب 
علي ذلك
لكن لأن بين ضلعي
[ قلب ] يأمرني بذلك !!*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار تجرد من كل شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 

لازال هنالك الكثير من الألم

----------


## دموع الغصون

باختصار 

لازال هنالك الكثير من الألم

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار تتغير الوجوه وتتبدد في حياتنا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باختصاررررررررررررررر
جو من الاخر حلو خصوصا بالليل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بــــــــــــاختصار
.
.
.
.
مليت من هالوضع

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار هناك هديه ربانيه لنا بهذه المناظر الربيعيه الخلابه حاول ان تنظر اليها باتقان وتجرد من كل تفكيرك

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر ..

وصلنآ لمفترق طرق مآ ان نكمل سويآآ او . . . . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بـــــــــاختصار
.
.
.
خائفة

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار المنتدى قرب يعلن وفاته

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

باختصار .. كل شيء يعلن الحداد عليك

*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصارهكذا كنا وهكذا اصبحنا

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

* بِـ ـآإختصصــآر . .
روعة الصباح في أن يُشاغبكَ من تُحب ليوقظك ,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار 

كلّ الطرق تبعدني عنك 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجو متقلب كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصااااااااار ملل وقرف وزهق .. الخ الخ الخ  


*

----------


## محمد العزام

باختصار الجوع كافر

----------


## علاء سماره

باختصار عادي :Eh S(17):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بــــــــــــــاختصار... الوضع مكركب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بإختصار .. 
حكي جراااايد 
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*بِـ ـآإختصصــآر . .
وطني يكتمل بك*

----------

